

List Of Acquisitions By Google - rams
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Google_acquisitions

======
kulkarnic
I don't see why the list is deeply interesting. Maybe some analysis on the
list would be more valuable than the list itself.

~~~
there
when you think of how many non-web-search-related things google does, this
list shows that so many of them were created by someone else that google just
swallowed up, and are not the result of the many smart employees at google.

how many google services were completely created there? pagerank, gmail, and
orkut?

~~~
vinutheraj
Err ... orkut was not actually strictly a google product because they didn't
think up that idea as a product and worked on it. The guy who made orkut -
Orkut Buyukkokten - was just working on his 20% free time to build it, and
then they liked it and just released it as a product.

reference - <http://searchenginewatch.com/3302741>

Its kinda interesting that Google has developed only Gmail as an inhouse
product till now !

------
timbowen
This list is interesting, but it really doesn't surprise me that so many of
the Google features we know and love were acquired.

Acquisition for a company like Google is smart business. While we don't know
the specific dollar amount that Google paid for most of these companies, it
was almost certainly less than the cost of than paying Google developers to
develop these features from scratch, especially when you factor in the
opportunity cost of revenue and traffic lost during the time it takes to
develop the product.

------
dchest
Ah, Wikipedia... Google failed to acquire Begun (Russian context ad company),
because Russian antitrust agency stopped the deal. (Edited the Wikipedia
article accordingly).

------
jwilliams
Must admit that #1 grabs my eye straight away - I still miss DejaNews (but I
still have to respect Google for keeping this information alive and
accessible).

~~~
zandorg
I have no respect for them. They ruined DejaNews, by deleting anything
imaginable. But people should have done an open source/free DejaNews
alternative by archiving newsgroups. Where oh where is the competition?

~~~
jwilliams
Yeah I know - but Deja was going under.

------
pixpox3
Baidu?

AOL?

Not accurate?

~~~
dchest
Footnotes:

    
    
      * A Purchased a 2.6% share.
      * B Purchased a 5% share.
      * C Purchased a 4% share.
    

Legend:

    
    
      A - Baidu
      B - AOL
      C - Xunlei

------
zandorg
It's a wiki, so I could add my own company to the list and let it become a
self-fulfilling prophecy...

~~~
yan
For it to become a self-fulfilling prophecy, Google would have to acquire you
because they saw their own Wikipedia page.

